# Really awesome scientific article on aquatic freshwater plants



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Found this cited on several other forums as well. Covers CO2 needs, light needs, and fertilizers. Here it is:

http://www.hallman.org/plant/huebert.html


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks! thats a nice article


----------

